# Cookin on the new pit



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got her fired up and going with a butt, fattie and brisket on.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Added Deer Brats to the cook.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks darn good...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Brats and fattie are done.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You stuff your own?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> You stuff your own?


No sir. I get them from friends. If it were not for friends I would not have much deer meat. I am a better BBQ'r than hunter. I get a deer about every other year.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Butt and Brisket is done. I will slice the brisket later.


----------

